# Singer oil/ Sewing machine oil as lube



## Alvin Tan (Dec 5, 2011)

I've read a couple of threads here about this singer oil as a lubricant for their cubes, however, some say it melts the plastic while some says it doesn't? 

Can anyone verify for me? 

P.S. I've no access to pure silicone spray from where i am and I've used those 3 in 1 silicone spray but they corroded the plastic, though only to a small extent.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 5, 2011)

try it.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't try it on your best cube, but you might as well try it on one that isn't great.


----------



## winston61 (Dec 21, 2011)

don't use sewing machine oil on plastic, they are bad. Use only silicone fluid(silicone oil).


----------



## Alvin Tan (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup . Do *NOT* use it. My cheap cube just got worse.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 31, 2011)

I used on rubiks 2x2-4x4 I think 5x5.


----------



## Hussein 88 (Dec 31, 2011)

i think glycerine is the best of lubricant for all type of Rubik cube


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 31, 2011)

^ It depends on what type you are using and what else is in the lubricant, such as petroleum, which also can be named "petrolatum". Petroleum Jelly is widely known as the worst most availible lubricant. So, pure glycerine can be a good choice, but unavailable to the public.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2012)

Just get Traxxas 50k Silicone Oil. It's cheap, and you get a large volume for the price, especially since you use a tiny amount at a time.


----------



## theace (Jan 1, 2012)

Not a good idea. Sewing machine oil is usually mineral oil. Even if it doesn't end up ruining your plastic, it's going t get insanely ick and sticky after a while.


----------

